# احتراق السولار



## new2050 (27 مارس 2012)

*محسنات تحسين احتراق وقود
البنزين - السولار(ديزل) - المازوت (الفوبل اوبل))

المحسنات هي :
مركبات ذات سلاسل عضويه قصيره وتشتمل علي (Organometallic & surfactants) وهي مصنعه محليا خصيصا لظبط الحريق.
يتم تخفيف المحسنات في اي ماده الفاتيه عضويه او اي مذيب عضوي يحتوي علي نسبه عاليه الفاتيه. توضع النسبه المحدده من المحسنات (الإضافات) علي اي كميه مذيب ان لزم.

الفوائد التي تعود عليكم في حال استخدام محسنات الوقود كالتالي :

*


*خفض تكلفة الانتاج.*


*التوفير في استهلاك الوقود.*


*التوفير في صيانه الغلايات والافران والمعدات.*


*تباعد فترات الصيانة.*


*خفض العادم (مانع الهباب) .*


*خفض الانبعاثات الضارة.*


*خفض المواد الصلبة المتراكمة علي الجدران الداخلية للافران والمراجل البخارية ، والمبادلات الحرارية التي تتسبب في تاكل الجدران الداخلية و تكون عازل لمنع الانتقال الجيد للحرارة فيحدث زيادة في الاستهلاك.*
 
*






**محسنات تحسين احتراق السولار (الديزل)
إضافات تحسين احتراق السولار (الديزل) (ID)
*​*تقوم المحسنات (الإضافات) علي :
*

*سهوله تشغيل المحرك في الجو البارد لتأثير المحسنات علي الشموع الموجوده في الوقود.*
*تقليل صوت المحرك والاهتزازات المصاحبة للتشغيل لانتظام الحريق.*
*خفض الانبعاثات الضارة الملوثة بالبيئه مثل اول اكسيد الكربون اكاسيد الكبريت والفانديم وغيرها.*
*تنظيف دوره الوقود من الترسيبات الضارة من مركبات الكبريت المترسب والكربون المترسب علي الجدران الداخلية و تفتيت الرواسب المتكونة علي الجدران الداخلية للمحرك بدرجات متفاوتة.*
*تقليل تكلفة الصيانه لمحرك السيارة لتباعد فترات الصيانة.*
*تعمل في ( السيارات - المحركات - الغلايات - الافران) القديم والحديث.*
*تعمل الاضافات مع كل انواع وقود السولار (الديزل) سواء السيئ او الجيد .*
*عند الكشف بواسطه الميكرسكوب الالكتروني علي عينات من العادم الناتج من المدخنه لاحتراق السولار(الديزل) بدون ومع الإضافات لوحظ انخفاض حجم الجزيئات بعد استخدام الإضافات واختلاف طبقات العادم المتكونه وهذا يؤدي الي سهوله تطاير في الهواء وعدم ترسيبها علي الجدار الداخليه (وهذا يدل علي قيام المحسنات في تحسين الحريق وتقليل الاهلاك للمحركات – الغلايات – الافران ).*
*عند الكشف بواسطه اشعه اكس لوحظ حدوث تغيرلتواجد عنصر الفانديوم باتحاده مع عناصر اخري غير ضاره تتطاير مع هواء المدخنه وهذا يؤدي لانخفاض الاثار الناتجه من حدوث تاكل للجدران الداخليه (وهذا يدل علي قيام المحسنات في تحسين الحريق وتقليل الاهلاك للمحركات – الغلايات – الافران ).*
*عند اختبار درجه الحموضه للعادم الناتج من احتراق السولار (الديزل) بدون ومع المحسنات لوحظ تغير في ارتفاع درجه الحموضه للمحسنات اي التحول من الحامضية للقاعدية عن احتراق السولار بدون المحسنات وبذلك يحدث انخفاض لحدوث تاكل في الجدران الداخليه (للمحركات- الغلايات- الافران) باستخدام الإضافات.*
*صلاحيه المنتج من ثلاث الي خمس سنوات في حالة التخزين الجيد.*
*توفير استهلاك الوقود نتيجة لتقليل الرواسب المتكونة وانتظام عملية الحريق.*
*سهولة الاستخدام:
يتم وضع الكمية من الإضافه / طن السولار (الديزل) عند عمليه التفريغ.
*
*علي الاستعداد للاجابة علي اي اسئلة علي الميل 
Yieegypt
ات (ياهو – هت ميل – جي ميل)
*​


----------

